# Judge Molloy Hospitalized Due to Wolves



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

http://hunterslodgeaberdeen.com/?p=1144



> Judge Molloy Hospitalized Due to Wolves
> Posted in april fools, General, Humor, Humor in General, Hunting Humor
> It is now being reported that Judge Donald Molloy, a controversial federal judge whose rulings on gray wolves has angered many people, has been admitted to an undisclosed hospital somewhere in Montana because of wolves.
> 
> ...


This part below is what I call Bad Karma,



> Jim Beers, retired U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, has been quoted as saying that, "Although it may be easy to laugh and call it justice, none of this would have happened if the USFWS hadn't stolen $60 million in sportsman's excise money to reintroduce wolves."


----------

